

Virtual function / with a parameter / returning a value / Any CPU == BOOOOM - volkanvardar
http://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/feedbackdetail/view/819552/visual-studio-debugger-throws-accessviolationexception

======
volkanvardar
I gave my two days for solving it.

